# Boot Carpet



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone know where I could get a boot carpet or something to cover the boot area / back of the rear seat when the seats are down?

Like an extended one!


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

woops, wrong forum.


----------

